# African Bullfrog rapid growth



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

This is him around 20th or 21st june.









And this is him today (I say him as he looks male to me not sure though)


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

The waters been changed by the way lol (I thought Id say it before someone else does) It looks like that first thing every morning and its filthy again by the evening. Anyone want to take a guess at the sex?
Thanks


----------



## Spence (Aug 5, 2007)

I'd say a male but not 100% be able to tell in a few more months, take a look at this site its full of pixie frog info sexing etc http://fatfrogs.7.forumer.com/index.php, got a female myself she is a right top mucher so god help with one twice the size :lol2:


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Spence said:


> I'd say a male but not 100% be able to tell in a few more months, take a look at this site its full of pixie frog info sexing etc Fat Frogs Forums :: Index, got a female myself she is a right top mucher so god help with one twice the size :lol2:


Thanks Im hoping for a male. Shocking the way these eat isnt it. I think he probably costs more to feed than all 3 of my boas put together


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Hes still growing well seems to love dubia roaches more than anything.









Hes 5 inches now I think hes going to be a big one.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*frog*

what the hell u been feeding him on drugs.:lol2:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

arnt they great!!!!! they are fantastic frogs with great personalities. they are eating machines. :lol2:.
i think you have a male there be easier to tell when hes bigger though.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*frog*

i have a dwarlf african bullfrog i am going to get a normal one soon


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree, MALE!:2thumb:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

what a big boy


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah theyre brilliant frogs bottomless pits. He does a realy deep croaking its srange it sounds like a much bigger animal. Hes made a few lunges at me when im doing the daily cleaning always makes me jump.


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

hmm... its fast growth i agree... but cud be faster...


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

jesuslovestheladies said:


> hmm... its fast growth i agree... but cud be faster...


Im sure it could.


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

jesus didnt know they grew that quick lol


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

erm.. well, yes they do.:whistling2:


----------



## bradastronaut (Jun 17, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> i think you have a male there be easier to tell when hes bigger though.


Oh My God! They get bigger than that!?!? lmao
Cool looking thing tho : victory:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

bradastronaut said:


> Oh My God! They get bigger than that!?!? lmao
> Cool looking thing tho : victory:


 :lol2::lol2: yep it can measure up to 9.5 inches (24 cm) and may possibly weigh over two kilograms.
they can be huge frogs.


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

I thought Id feed Adibisi a ft rat today to rest my dubia colony for a while. Im thinking Ill offer either a rat or chick every couple of months. Anyway heres the pic.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

awwwww hes so sweet .
i love them :flrt:
its safe to feed them a rodent a month but no more often than that.


----------

